# Jellybean leaked (working!) on GNex!



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

I was just browsing and ran into this video. It looks pretty d*mn sweet if I do say so myself... No idea who this guy is who provided it but now I can't wait for the official release!!!!

Android 5.0 Jellybean WORKING on Samsung Galaxy Nexus

Enjoy


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

You bastard, I'm a gullible bastard and peed in my banana hammock.


----------



## shanimal92 (Dec 21, 2011)

Yea... I'm not liking you right now.


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

Haha clever!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Go buy an iPhone


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

I clicked this as soon as I saw it... and now I feel dumb. lol. Good one though.


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

I knew it was going to be an April fools day prank...but I came in and checked just in case.


----------



## jairoguardado21 (Dec 22, 2011)

lmao. good one. i clicked as soon as i saw it


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Dang I thought it was real!!! j/k obvious but funny at same time.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I knew you had me before you had me. But you got me.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Just tryin' to bring some smiles to people's faces







glad you all are enjoying!


----------



## 0vermind (Oct 10, 2011)

Didn't get me, first words that came out of my mouth were (as I said out loud) "what?! bull...." as I am clicking on the title.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

In the most loving way, your an ass! Haha. That was well done sir.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Did anybody here have a Droid Eris when it first came out? Jcase got me good on April fools day of 2010 when he posted an amazing "ROM" on the "other" forum with badass specs, but it bootlooped Rick Roll over and over on full volume and the only solution was battery-pull, restore nandroid.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

zwade01 said:


> Did anybody here have a Droid Eris when it first came out? Jcase got me good on April fools day of 2010 when he posted an amazing "ROM" on the "other" forum with badass specs, but it bootlooped Rick Roll over and over on full volume and the only solution was battery-pull, restore nandroid.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This just killed me. I would have died laughing after flashing that rom.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

icanhazdroid said:


> Go buy an iPhone


The equivalency of going to hell for an Android user.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Are people going to be doing this all day...


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Can't be live I fell for this. Haha good stuff

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

zwade01 said:


> Did anybody here have a Droid Eris when it first came out? Jcase got me good on April fools day of 2010 when he posted an amazing "ROM" on the "other" forum with badass specs, but it bootlooped Rick Roll over and over on full volume and the only solution was battery-pull, restore nandroid.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


The only thing that's ever made me wish I had an Eris.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Pathology said:


> The equivalency of going to hell for an Android user.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


How true

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWikiOh I almost forgot: I hate you but I knew it was coming so, I have reduced the hate you thing to I'm not talking to you for 30 minutes. I urge everyone to ignore the op for a half hour.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

zwade01 said:


> Did anybody here have a Droid Eris when it first came out? Jcase got me good on April fools day of 2010 when he posted an amazing "ROM" on the "other" forum with badass specs, but it bootlooped Rick Roll over and over on full volume and the only solution was battery-pull, restore nandroid.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I was actually debating doing something like that... but I didn't realize it was April til an hour after it was April and didn't want to scramble and stay up late putting something like that together


----------

